#ubuntu-zh 2011-03-19
<zhtx> 这里有用emacs写代码的吗
<zhtx> 如何配置成宽度4的tab缩进啊？
<zhtx> 默认只是4个空格
#ubuntu-zh 2015-03-15
<Guest54638> hi
#ubuntu-zh 2017-03-19
 * Guest83889 
